#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 三創/神域獸途外傳「中二背後的秘密」

## 夜落白櫻

早晨，聖城納維亞寧靜的住宅區一隅，「群獸領域」公會。
　　雖說是寧靜的早晨，公會裡卻已充滿了交談、打鬧等等聲音，熱鬧得很。
　　「蛤？你問我為什麼那麼中二？」白櫻嘴上叼著一塊麵包，左手拿著蛋吐司、右手拿著裝了果汁的杯子，漫不經心的聽著帕格說話。
　　「給我專心聽人說話啊。」帕格挑眉。
　　「欸嘿嘿，所以你是問我為什麼這麼中二對吧？」白櫻吞下麵包，嘻皮笑臉的問。
　　「……對。」帕格扶額。
　　「哼哼哼原來你有這種興趣啊我真是看錯你了帕格──啊我什麼都沒說，剛剛全都當作沒聽到就好。」
　　「嘖……我還是別問詳細好了，剛好我還得去備個料……」帕格轉身作勢要離開，白櫻隨即改口：「對不起是小的錯了不要走啊帕格大人我現在就全部都告訴你！」

　　……

　　那是白櫻13歲時的事情，即使其他記憶都被中二的事物掩埋了，唯獨那件事情是白櫻想忘也忘不了的。
　　出身於薄螢沼澤，自幼父母雙亡的白櫻，因為特異的瞳色，被村中的人們冠上了「熾眼的鬼之子」的綽號。
　　熾眼的鬼之子是薄螢沼澤流傳的傳說故事，故事講述了在古代薄螢村，誕生了一名天生就擁有紅色眼睛的孩子，紅眼的孩子被村人認為是受到詛咒，會帶來惡運的「鬼之子」，故事的最後，鬼之子因「招來惡運」為由而被送上了斷頭台。
　　受到這影響，白櫻幾乎不踏出家門半步，某天，因為天氣過於悶熱，白櫻便去到河邊遊玩，去時還沒事，誰知道當白櫻回到村莊時，隔壁鄰居的阿姨居然大聲的叫了一聲：「那是什麼東西！」
　　大家的視線全都轉到了白櫻──應該說是他們眼裡的「熾眼的鬼之子」身上。
　　白櫻的身旁，飄浮著一顆淡藍色的球型晶體。就在白櫻試圖想將它趕走的瞬間，晶體突然碎裂，並從裡頭飛出了一隻黃色身體的小龍。
　　「哇啊！」白櫻被嚇得跌坐在地，一旁的眾人更是嚇得目瞪口呆。
　　「是怪物啊！」好像聽到有人這麼大叫。
　　黃色的小龍並沒有察覺眾人驚惶的原因，反而拍了拍翅膀，飛到白櫻旁邊說：「你好啊，主人！我是燭龍，是你的啟源飛龍！」
　　啟源？這個名詞好像在哪裡聽過？啟源……從小時候就知道的名詞，是那神話中，創造世界、創造萬物的，啟源方塊。

　　白櫻的思緒被突如其來的大量訊息打亂。啟源飛龍？源神？為什麼是我？
　　這時，一塊石子從白櫻的臉頰邊削過，把他的思緒拉回了現實。
　　村人們看著白櫻，彷彿正看著可怕的魔物一般，那種討厭的眼神。
　　一陣沉默後，有人開口了：「滾出去。」               	

　　欸？

　　「你自己滾出去，不要讓我們趕你。」有人這麼說。
　　眾人也跟著附和到：「是啊！快點滾出去！」

　　怒罵聲不斷，白櫻只是呆愣的坐在原地，燭龍則在一旁問：「為什麼要趕主人走？主人做錯什麼了嗎？」

　　走吧。
　　自己再度選擇了逃避。
　　逃避了現實，逃避了一切。
　　就連為自己爭辯都不想。
　　只是一味的逃避著。

　　白櫻站了起來，微微笑著說：「我知道了……我現在馬上就離開，感謝……各位以前對我的照顧……」
　　說著說著，眼淚不知怎麼的，流了出來，從臉頰滑過。

　　……

　　離開了薄螢村，白櫻走到了離村不遠的蕨木林。一邊走，眼淚也一邊滴落。
　　到了蕨木林深處，白櫻突然蹲在一棵樹下，嚎啕大哭了起來。
　　「嗚啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊……嗚，為什麼！為什麼！為什麼是我嘛！為什麼我要被趕出村子嘛！」
　　「都是這眼睛害的！要是沒有這雙跟別人不一樣的眼睛的話……我也不會被大家當成怪物……」

　　白櫻不知從哪裡摸出了一把小刀，用顫抖的手握著它，將刀尖對準了自己的眼睛。
要是沒有這雙眼睛……
　　正當白櫻準備要刺下去的時候，燭龍急忙飛了過來，奪去白櫻手上的小刀，說：「主人！你在幹什麼啊！」
　　「為什麼！為什麼你要阻止我……」燭龍搖了搖頭，飛到白櫻身邊，小聲地說：「主人可是背負著拯救世界這個重大使命的啟源使者耶！為甚麼要傷害自己呢？」
　　「你根本就不了解！」白櫻大吼道：「你根本不懂！我從以前就因為這奇怪的眸色，讓人認為我是怪物、是帶來厄運的鬼之子！」
　　「就只因為我有這奇怪的眸色啊！」白櫻哭喊。

　　聽到這裡，燭龍不但沒有露出同情的臉，反而笑了笑：「那又沒關係。」
　　「童話故事的主角們，不都跟一般人不一樣嗎？」燭龍笑著說：「想必主人以後一定也會成為某個故事裡的帥氣主角！所以，請主人不要這樣，好嗎？」
　　「主角……嗎？」
  　「是啊！主人的話，一定是有趣的冒險故事裡的帥氣主角吧！」燭龍說，拍了拍翅膀飛到白櫻肩膀上，雖然是龍，但是體重意外的輕。
　　「我啊，一直以來都想要去冒險一次，踏遍這個世界的每個地方！」燭龍說：「總之就是，我想要跟著主人一起去冒險！」
　　白櫻低下頭來。冒險？想都沒想過，但是……外面的世界這麼大，一定也有個會接納我的地方吧？
　　沉默許久，白櫻開口了：「可是……燭龍……」
　　「我不會什麼厲害的招式或武功，如果遇到危險的話……」白櫻帶著不安的心情問，燭龍又笑了：「哼哼哼，那就讓我來保護主人！我的九陰龍火可是很厲害的喔！」
　　「嗯……謝謝你喔，燭龍……」

　　像這樣被人關心，好像是第一次呢……
　　白櫻笑了，第一次，最燦爛的笑容。

　　隔天，白櫻和燭龍決定從薄螢沼澤開始，以最繁華的城市──聖城納維亞為目標，踏上冒險的旅途。

　　......

　　話說到這裡，帕格實在是忍不住了，插嘴道：「等等，你的過去根本是編出來的吧。」
　　「好過分！居然不相信我，不然你問燭龍嘛！」白櫻的胸口浮現了橘色的柔和光芒，光芒過後，黃色身軀的小龍拍著翅膀飛在白櫻身旁。
　　「主人！找我有甚麼事嗎？」
　　「燭龍！帕格說不相信我小時候的事情啦，我以前確確實實是住在薄螢村對吧？」白櫻說。
　　「是啊！以前的主人真的很可憐啊......但是，好在有我導正了主人的個性呢！」燭龍挺起胸膛說。
　　帕格扶額，搖了搖頭說：「所以一開始中二的不是白櫻......而是燭龍你......而你又將中二的病毒傳染給了白櫻......」
 　　「實在是受不了你們，我還以為應該是有怎樣的主人就有怎樣的源神，沒想到你們居然相反。」
　　「哈！這也許就是所謂，主角與其他人不一樣的特點吧！」白櫻甩了甩劉海。
 　　「......給我適可而止！」

【白櫻的離題廢話TIME】
借了啪嘰的創作《神域獸途》進行了一個這個，外傳的一個，創作（講話
大概就是想塑造一個悲情角色過去敘述中二到炸的原因（沒有敘述到
總之也許可能maybe我以後還會跟啪嘰就\借來寫寫外傳的，期待吧（一點也不

順道感謝啪嘰的協助，感謝啪嘰。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

嗯？正常而言，感謝xx後面不是要再接一個讚嘆xx嗎(重點錯
好啦廢話不多說，我來回應囉~
嘛啊，不同於常人的個體，的確很容易被以有色眼光看待，活的的確是很辛苦呢。但是只要找到自己活下去的意義，能夠維繫自己的那個命運，那麼縱使別人再怎麼批評，自己還是自己的。
不是嗎？
當然啦，如果變得中二也沒什麼關係就是了，反正愉悅就好(關愛白櫻(何
期待白櫻有更多的外傳喔喔喔喔喔喔糧食好吃(蛤
感謝你肯賞光寫我作品的三創其實我超級狂喜亂舞的_(;3
以上(爬走(?

----------


## 艾德諾爾

哎呀，帕格成了典型的吐槽角了σ ﾟ∀ ﾟ)σ 
　　開頭看得出來白櫻其實很想說呢這種傲嬌屬性www

　　不過能有這樣一個中二開心果的源神一起生活，應該挺愉快的吧( • ̀ω•́ )

----------

